# Noisy Fan on ExoTerra Dual top



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello,

The fan on one of my ExoTerra Dual tops have started to get increasingly noisy.
So I thought I should try to change it to a quieter one.

Have anyone done this and got any experience to share, i.e. fan choice, how to get the old one out with out damage the canopy etc etc?

Many thanks for your help
Jon


----------



## snertspike (Sep 24, 2014)

here you go M8
Changing an Exo Terra Dual Top Canopy fan – Haydn Williams Blog


----------

